

ICANN is to undelegate international domains belonging to Crimea residents - xpinguin
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgeektimes.ru%2Fpost%2F246540%2F&edit-text=&act=url

======
xpinguin
Also, statement from Russia's goverenment officials:
[http://minsvyaz.ru/en/events/32631/](http://minsvyaz.ru/en/events/32631/)

Summing that up with all the recent precedents (China and Russia internet
general censorship, EU and USA DMCA stuff) brings me rather pessimistic view
about future of Internet as unfragmented knowledge and information sharing
medium.

Nevertheless, why the operator of Internet's central directories is not free
from political will of any government?

